# Mixer turned up but no sound



## kr651129 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not getting any sound but mixer is turned up.  Here's my output


```
$ dmesg | grep Audio
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf6afc000-0xf6afffff irq 21 at device 27.0 on pci0

$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```

No idea...


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2012)

Please show
`% cat /dev/sndstat`


----------



## kr651129 (Jun 24, 2012)

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA IDT 92HD71B7 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA IDT 92HD71B7 PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```


----------



## kr651129 (Jun 24, 2012)

```
# kldload snd_driver
```

solved it for me!


----------

